# Sensor simple de luz.



## mico (Nov 29, 2006)

Que tal compañeros quisiera me guiaran en un problema que tengo ya desde hace un mes atras, resulta que vengo desarrollando un proyecto en el que una parte fundamental es el uso de sensores, solo requiero algo simple, puesto que esto no es el fuerte de mi proyecto y según investigué el uso de fotodiodos es el que se adapta mejor. Tengo dos fotodiodos un emisor (que es como un led color obscuro (rojo)), y un receptor (como un led transparente), el caso es que consultando con unos amigos me dicen que esto es suficiente para que actùe como sensor y en internet (tambien en el presente foro) también veo diseños pero que al implementarlos físicamente no me funcionan; solo necesito que me expliquen como conectar los dos fotodiodos para que al tapar el emisor, el receptor me mande una señal que, por ejemplo prenda un led; quisiera saber donde va la tierra y el vcc de cada componente: fotodiodo emisor, receptor; si debo conectarlos entre sí; o como leí utilizar una compuerta negadora, lo mas simple posible para que lo pueda adaptar y complementar a mis necesidades, espero no haber sido muy extenso ni haber escrito algo sin sentido; rogaría que me respondan lo antes posible para poder completar mi proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Bueno, nunca use el fotodiodo reseptor, pero hasta donde sé, cuando hay luz conducen inversamente ha lo que naturalmente conduce un diodo, tomando como referencia eso, te propongo el sgte ckto:







El fotodiodo receptor conducirá en inversa siempre que no haya quien interfiera los rayos, generando un nivel bajo en el terminal Pulsos, al pasar un objeto, los rayos se interrumpen, el fotodiodo no conduce y se genera un nivel alto, osea por c/objeto tienes un pulso.

Ahora, lo que si he probado es usando un fototransistor en lugar de un fotodiododiodo en el receptor: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/detector-distancias-muy-pequenas-4571/

Pero si el objeto que va ha tapar la luz es bastante delgado, te aconsejo que uses los optocopladores camello, en donde ya biene integrado el fototransistor y el diodo IR, y son +ó- así:






La ranura tiene +ó- 1/2 cm.

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## hugolfie (Ago 11, 2009)

bueno yo he usado fotodiodos generalmente si los compras te pueden dar la pareja fotodido y led- infrarrojo, bueno el led se conecta de igual forma que un led normal solo debes identificar el anodo y catodo igual que un led comun y corriente, despues de conectarlo puedes checar con una camara la de tu celular por ejemplo y podras ver la luz infrarroja cuando la veas sabras que esta bien conectando, te recomiendo que uses una rresistencia de 100ohms para una mayor distancia, el fotodiodo pues hay varias configuraciones la que yo utilizo para todos los dispositivos es con un opam lm358 o lm258 de preferencia, una buena prueba es la siguiente: ya que este el led-infrarrojo conectado, alinea el fotodiodo y mide su voltaje en sus terminales este sera aprox. de 300mV a 600mV depende la distancia si cortas el haz infarrojo podras observar que el fotodiodo no te dara voltaje, imaginate que es una celda que genera voltaje solo que de señal baja y solo con luz infarroja , en fin este voltaje lo puedes pasar a un comparador (pin positivo) y con un potenciometro en el pin negativo puedes regular el disparo de este ademas sirve para que puedas colocarlo en distintos lugares a diferentes intensidades de luz acorde la habitacion, en fin en la salida del opam puedes poner un led y veras como enciende y apaga solo ten en cuenta que debes de regular con el pot hasta que encuentres el punto donde te haga los cambios de 1 y 0. si tienes dudas puedes preguntarme espero te sirva este creo que me extendi en el comentario  suerte en tu proyecto me gustaria saber en que consiste bye.


----------



## zokram (Mar 16, 2010)

hey hola a todos
yo soy nuevo y soy algo malo en este tema de electronica y todo eso
asi que queria preguntar como fabrico un sensor de luz con un fotodiodo y un resistor?(o algo asi )esque insisto no soy muy bueno que digamos en esto

agradeseria su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2010)

zokram dijo:


> .....como fabrico un sensor de luz con un fotodiodo y un resistor?(o algo asi )......


¿ Y como para que cosa lo quieres ?


----------



## zokram (Mar 17, 2010)

hola muchas grasias por responder

pues lo ocupo para hacer que active un piston y este eleve algun objeto
y esque me dijeron que lo podia hacer yo para no gastar mucho en comprar uno y como se podria decir que fue una platica rapida porque tenia prisa quien me lo dijo no me alcanzo a decir como conectarlo y pues yo no se como hacerlo enserio agradeseria que me ayudaras


grasias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2010)

zokram dijo:


> ....pues lo ocupo para hacer que active un piston y este eleve algun objeto.....


Lo más fácil de emplear es un LDR (*L*ight *D*ependent *R*esistor)


----------



## zokram (Mar 18, 2010)

muchisimas grasias fogonazo en serio te lo agradesco

grasias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

para mico si buscas alguna aplicacion simple de sensores vos tmb deberias meterte mas a trabajar con LDR's que con infrarrojos ya que para lograr distancias decentes entre emisor y receptor se necesita modular la frecuencia y se complica mas el tema... con el LDR es mas simple porque la resistencia del mismo reacciona ante los cambios en la cantidad de luz que lo incide


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 18, 2010)

Fijate en este circuito quizas te ayude, solo ocupas variar el potenciomentro con la luz que incida sobre el mismo hasta que sature el transistor, esto te ayuda si ocupas un nivel logico, ponte a pensar que la resistencia de las LDR's varian entre los 100 ohms (max iluminacion) hasta varios Megas(total oscuridad). Tomas el voltaje da salida desde el colector inclusive podrias hacerlo con un rele.

El led puede ser infrarrojo para que no se ilumine el lugar o de color (bco, rojo, azul etc), pero no aguantan mucha distancia (1m max)

Si ocupas mucha distancia (varios metros) te recomiendo que uses un laser, de esos que son llaveros y venden en la calle, son buenos para esto.


----------

